# Thoughts on Kagerou Project (Mekakucity Actors)



## Kildor (Apr 23, 2014)

Holy **** the time has finally come. It's an anim? based on the Vocaloids without any actual singing.
Ene (Miku) was pretty cute, she acts the way I imagined her to act. 

*First Episode :*

The first episode was great! It had some action, a little bit of comedy and there, it was pretty awesome.


*Second Episode :*

It was a 'meh' episode. All the girl did(I forgot her name, but her design was based on Rin.) was run the whole episode.
Nothing special, nornal school girl thing. But some parts were pretty sad, and a bit creepy. 

I know a certain person is gonna fangirl all over this thread( I'm looking at you,Mewms.) so I made this thread to hear your thoughts on the anime, if you liked it or not etc. Also does anyone know when episodes are out? Is it every Sunday?

The anime is still in it's early episodes, so I can't judge it right now.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 23, 2014)

I never finished the first ep because my computer wouldn't continuing loading for the video D:

aND ALSO RIN???? DID U MEAN MIKU  OR MOMO BUT MOMO ISN'T BASED OFF RIN


----------



## Kildor (Apr 23, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> I never finished the first ep because my computer wouldn't continuing loading for the video D:
> 
> aND ALSO RIN???? DID U MEAN MIKU  OR MOMO BUT MOMO ISN'T BASED OFF RIN



I don't really know. I'm not so sure, but she did look like Rin with long hair, hehe. 

Ene is for sure based off on Miku.

I don't know about that Momo girl though. Looks like Rin with quite a bit of long hair. B)


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 23, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> I don't really know. I'm not so sure, but she did look like Rin with long hair, hehe.
> 
> Ene is for sure based off on Miku.
> 
> I don't know about that Momo girl though. Looks like Rin with quite a bit of long hair. B)



Yeah they do look kinda similar lol but def Miku and ene c: but yeah it doesn't match up because where would Len be then lol but they do look similar... 8D


----------



## Kildor (Apr 23, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Yeah they do look kinda similar lol but def Miku and ene c: but yeah it doesn't match up because where would Len be then lol but they do look similar... 8D


Hnnnnnggggrrrr Resisting the urge to fanboy......

;-; I feel like making that my wallpaper. I have pretty high hopes for the series.

I thought it was only based on Vocaloid design, not the Vocaloid canon itself. 
Which meand Len could be just a random blonde stranger. Or didnt you see Momo's brother when she was crying in her mom's lap?


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 23, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Yeah they do look kinda similar lol but def Miku and ene c: but yeah it doesn't match up because where would Len be then lol but they do look similar... 8D



Len's probably Shintaro, just saying o.o

I KNEW THERE WAS GONNA BE A THREAD ABOUT THIS, im calling yamichan here


----------



## Kildor (Apr 23, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> Len's probably Shintaro, just saying o.o
> 
> I KNEW THERE WAS GONNA BE A THREAD ABOUT THIS, im calling yamichan here



I saw no one making a thread, so why not?

I see you viewing Mewms, must be a long wall of text there.

Fangirls welcome. ( Just make sure to calm down afterwards )
I don't know. I saw Momo had a brother wich could be Len


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 23, 2014)

AHHHN KILDOR IM SO PROUD OF YOUUUUUUUUU ( ^ω^ )
*fangirl hug*
Oh my god kildor, HOW DID YOU KNOW XD
But
*ahem*
MOMO IS FREAKING AMAZING HOW DARE YOU, AND SHE GOT TO MEET HIBIYA WHO CALLED HER OBASAN WHICH IS STILL ADORABLE EVEN WITHOUT HIYORU, ALSO ISNT HE YOUNGER? BUT THEN IT WAS LIKE KISARAGI ATTENTION AND I WAS LIKE OMIGOSH YESHHHHHHHH AND I STARTED TO SING ALONG
And oh my god did you see kenjirou in the opening? God hes a creep XD GET AWAY FROM THE CHILDREN. Also Konoha is taller than him. 
*insert spoiler joke hur*
And then Momo's all like "OHHURITSABLANKALLYWAYLETSGOHUR" and then Kido was like"I AMA BADASS, ARRIEL ATTACKKKK" And did you see seto just pop out of nowhere in the first episode!? I was just like "ITS HAPPENINGGGGGG" and then Kano was all like "HURHURHUR HANDCUFFZ? NOPE." And *spoiler spoiler* which doesnt really make sense but SCREW IT ITS KANO. And then i finally understand Seto now~! 
God his story is kinda depressing ;;
But then he looked, HE LOOKEDDDDDDD. AND DID YOU SEE KIDO??!! Gahhh shes so cooollll~! But in the manga shintaro thought she was a boy, but MEH. they actually changed a lot from the manga, especially with telling Momo's backstory. Also, 
*SPOILER SPOILER SPOILER* Momo *SPOILER SPOILER SPOILER*
But did you see the ending!?! AYANO WHY ARENT YOU ON THE TRAIN. GET BACK HERE SO I CAN LOVE YOU. And then hibiya and hiyori were holding handsss, THEY WERE HOLDING HANDDSSS
; ; *spoiler spoiler*
Also, ARE WE ON ROUTE XX!?!??! NOOOOOOOOOO. I was almost in tears in the manga, LORD knows whats going to happen if i see it animated ;;
NEXT ON MEKAKUCITY ACTORS
OUTER SCIENCE~!
*insert censored fanart here*
"Hai, there I'm kuro-"
 FUUUUUUUUUU-

*pant* and Ene. . . *pant* and. . . Shin. . . shintarooooo
*passes out from fangirling.


my thoughts? 
I likes it.
I likes it a lot, the mind f**k that it is.

- - - Post Merge - - -



kildor22 said:


> I saw no one making a thread, so why not?
> 
> I see you viewing Mewms, must be a long wall of text there.
> 
> ...


DANGIT KILDOR HOW DID YOU KNOW?
#momoforlife
Also you do know Momo has a bro-
*SPOILER SLAP*


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 23, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> I saw no one making a thread, so why not?
> 
> I see you viewing Mewms, must be a long wall of text there.
> 
> ...



EXACTLY.

The anime's not bad, although I certainly do like the manga better but I wont judge yet :x

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mewmewmewm said:


> AHHHN KILDOR IM SO PROUD OF YOUUUUUUUUU ( ^ω^ )
> *fangirl hug*
> Oh my god kildor, HOW DID YOU KNOW XD
> But
> ...



Speaking of the devil xD


----------



## Kildor (Apr 23, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> AHHHN KILDOR IM SO PROUD OF YOUUUUUUUUU ( ^ω^ )
> *fangirl hug*
> Oh my god kildor, HOW DID YOU KNOW XD
> But
> ...



I didn't understand most of what you said because you were taling like a 6 year old child about Sunday morning cartoons, and also because I
Have not read the manga.(heh heh heh HORF.)  And I was right, it is a long wall of text. Make sure to calm down and drink water before posting the next wall of texts. I can tell that you loved it though. I wasn't saying Momo was bad(she looked pretty cute), I mean that the episode was kinda.. meh. Not much action.
 Knew she had a brother because I saw a small male child beside the right end of the sofa, when they heard the newsthat their father died. When Momo was crying? Yeah. She had short hair...totally Rin.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 24, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> I didn't understand most of what you said because you were taling like a 6 year old child about Sunday morning cartoons, and also because I
> Have not read the manga.(heh heh heh HORF.)  And I was right, it is a long wall of text. Make sure to calm down and drink water before posting the next wall of texts. I can tell that you loved it though. I wasn't saying Momo was bad(she looked pretty cute), I mean that the episode was kinda.. meh. Not much action.


I. . . Nnnghghhgghghgh 
ITS SO HARD NOT TO SPOIL EVERYTHING XD
*deep breathing*
Okay. . .
Water. . .
Drinking. . .my water. . .
*deep breath*
Okiedokie non fangirl review tiemu noaw
I did love the first episode but i will admit the second episode was a LOT of running. The only thing that made it was Hibiya, just saying that kid is unnaturally freaking adorable ( ^ω^ ) even if he is a-
*spoiler slap*
GAHHHH ITS THE STRUGGLE OF BEING A FANGIRL XD
But i've read the manga and i can honestly say this is Pretty different. Momo already had had her semi yuri moment by now, and Hibiya wasn't even in the first half of the manga. Though i don't mind seeing him earlier XD I dont even care that he didnt even do anything MATERNITY SPIRAL ALL THE WAYYYY. 
Man i want that to become a thing.
Also the robbers of the mall weren't the insane clown posse but mind you they just looked like Selvester salone on steroids in the manga so i'm fine with that change. Also Shintaro is the most badass NEET you will EVAR meet.
Im just drawing fan art now to keep me at bay for the next episode XD GAHHH I KNOW WHATS GOING TO HAPPEN AND I JUST WANT IT TO HAPPEN ALREADY XD
*pant* andohmigosh, then Kano's all like *spoiler spoiler* and then Kido's all like *spoiler* and then Mary's like NUUUUUU FRIENDSHIPPPPP and then Seto's all like
"IM MAKING SANDMITCHES FOR SOME REASON. SCREW FRIENDSHIP" ヾ(＠⌒ー⌒＠)ノ
*pant* and then Shin. . AND OH MY GOSH I SAW HER IN THE OPENING AND. . .*pant. . And. . .she's. . .
//passes out


----------



## Kildor (Apr 24, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> I. . . Nnnghghhgghghgh
> ITS SO HARD NOT TO SPOIL EVERYTHING XD
> *deep breathing*
> Okay. . .
> ...



Guuurrrrl calm down. I couldn't understand a single sentence in that post xD
Momo had a yuri moment?

I see... 

(? w ? )


----------



## Hot (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm just going to stick with the manga (Got all of the books meh). I only tolerate Ene and Mary in the manga, so I'd rather not try and bear them in the anime. It's still a great series though.
Plus, there are more ships I can do in manga in comparison with the anime.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 24, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Guuurrrrl calm down. I couldn't understand a single sentence in that post xD
> Momo had a yuri moment?
> 
> I see...
> ...


IVE SAID TOO MUCHHHHHH (ﾟOﾟ)＼(- -;
Erm.. . MATERNITYY SPIRRALLLLL
~~(￣◇￣)~~
. . . 
 . . .
wait a second. . .
If Momo sung Kisaragi Attention in this episode . . .
Does that mean Kido's gonna sing in Mekukushi code in the next?





PH MY GOSH YESHHHHHH ☆*:.｡. o(≧▽≦)o .｡.:*☆ MAKE IT HAPPEN JINNNN
That'd be so cool. She's just like 
"welcome to the mekukashi dan. NOW LEMME SING ABOUT ITTT"
希望の消えた世界は太りすぎてちょっとも飛べない。♪(?ε｀ )


Actually that doesn't sound like Kido at all. . .
(._.)slightly disspoint.


----------



## Fudgenuggets (Apr 24, 2014)

THEY NEED TO COVERS OF ALL THE SONGS RIGHT NOW
I KNOW THE VOCALOID VERSIONS ARE GOOD BUT OMG
THEY DIDN'T WITH KISARAGI ATTENTION DID THEY EVEN DO IT FOR JINZOU ENEMY?
ALSO THAT OP THO


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 24, 2014)

Fudgenuggets said:


> THEY NEED TO COVERS OF ALL THE SONGS RIGHT NOW
> I KNOW THE VOCALOID VERSIONS ARE GOOD BUT OMG
> THEY DIDN'T WITH KISARAGI ATTENTION DID THEY EVEN DO IT FOR JINZOU ENEMY?
> ALSO THAT OP THO



OH MY GOD YES THEY NEED TO DUB EVERYTHING NOAW.
YEAH I DIDNT EVEN HEAR JINZOU ENEMY WHICH IS QUITE UNFORTUNATE
GAHHH THEY NEED EVERYBUDY TO SING NOAW
 AND THEN KANO CAN SING YOBANASHI AND SETO'LL SING SHOUNEN BRAVE 
WAIT.. WHO ELSE. . .
OH I KNOW! THEN HIBIYA CAN SING KAGEROU DAYS AND-


（；＿；）OH.


----------



## Fudgenuggets (Apr 24, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> OH MY GOD YES THEY NEED TO DUB EVERYTHING NOAW.
> YEAH I DIDNT EVEN HEAR JINZOU ENEMY WHICH IS QUITE UNFORTUNATE
> GAHHH THEY NEED EVERYBUDY TO SING NOAW
> AND THEN KANO CAN SING YOBANASHI AND SETO'LL SING SHOUNEN BRAVE
> ...


BUT FREAKING OUTER SCIENCE
NO KUROHA NO
DAMMIT
IM SCARED ;_:


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 24, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> OH MY GOD YES THEY NEED TO DUB EVERYTHING NOAW.
> YEAH I DIDNT EVEN HEAR JINZOU ENEMY WHICH IS QUITE UNFORTUNATE
> GAHHH THEY NEED EVERYBUDY TO SING NOAW
> AND THEN KANO CAN SING YOBANASHI AND SETO'LL SING SHOUNEN BRAVE
> ...



Oh my god Mew your sho cute when youre fangirling xD I would fangirl with you but I cant type my fangirly-ness D:


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 24, 2014)

Fudgenuggets said:


> BUT FREAKING OUTER SCIENCE
> NO KUROHA NO
> DAMMIT
> IM SCARED ;_:


YEAH I MEAN-
*pant*
. . .
*deep breath*
Calm down... Calm down. No more fangirling
I'm just praying that we're not on XX right now. 
. . . 
 . . . 
DANGIT I CANT TAKE IT ANYMOREEEE


Spoiler: spoilers for chapter 11 of manga



I swear the minute I see an amusement park I'm just gonna be like
"NOPE. NOPE. NOPE. NOPE. IM DONE. IM. JUST. DONE."
God, THEY JUST KEPT DYING ; ; WHY WOULD YOU DO DIS JIN?
But the thing I'm confuzzled about is that wasn't Haruka kinda awesome? Why would he kill Ene and Shintaro, weren't they friends? Also why did he kill Seto? Seto's awesome. And he has a dog. i like Seto's dog.
Thats the only part I never really got out of the manga. Then it was like NOPE, TIME LOOP, HERE COMES TRUCK-SAN


Jeyvejfvhetvhrsjtbjwrgkbwrgkb
Im just gonna go sob alone now ヽ(；▽；)ノ


----------



## Kildor (Apr 24, 2014)

LOL. Fangirl all ya want guys. I personally would like to hear some remix of Hatsune Miku songs, like the disappearance of Hatsune Miku.
With a rock guitar solo. That would make my life complete <3


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 24, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> LOL. Fangirl all ya want guys. I personally would like to hear some remix of Hatsune Miku songs, like the disappearance of Hatsune Miku.
> With a rock guitar solo. That would make my life complete <3


That would make sense because in the manga shintaro-
*spoilers~~~~♪(?ε｀ )*
But that'd be funny if Jin was just like
"YOU KNOW WHAT, F*** THE MEKA MEKA DANNN
YOLO B**** ES"
and then the rest of the series was just vocaloid remixes and Hibiya occasionally yelling "MATERNITY SPIRALLUUUUUUU"

Wait.

 that would be horrible. 

ヽ(；▽；)ノ

- - - Post Merge - - -



kildor22 said:


> I saw no one making a thread, so why not?
> 
> I see you viewing Mewms, must be a long wall of text there.
> 
> ...


Hnnnghhhhhhhhh
I just. . .
THIS.
THIS.
I love the kisaragi siblings and just-
HNGGGGGGHH figure it out FASTRRRRRR
*bangs head on table*


----------



## Hot (Apr 24, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> LOL. *Fangirl all ya want guys*. I personally would like to hear some remix of Hatsune Miku songs, like the disappearance of Hatsune Miku.
> With a rock guitar solo. That would make my life complete <3


This is kinda true.
I just have a habit of picking one girl that I like from each anime and ship them with everybody tbh.


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 24, 2014)

*YOUKOSO, WAGA TAINAI E *
How did I miss this thread 0-0......
I better not say anything or ill just be like you Mewmewmewm XD
I really liked both episodes, but i feel like alot o people found it strange and all but its how shaft does things and i like it~
But the end song omfg


Spoiler: Ayano....



You can just hear everyone crying when ayano shows up TT-TT





Spoiler: KUROHA<3 <3



Youkoso, waga tainai e!!!!!! I can not wait for when route xxx happens and outer science because i love kuroha soooo much and like everyones reaction (for all the new people) will  be like: ''WTF WAIT WHAT JUST HAPPENED, WHY ARE THEY ALL DEAD... WAIT WHY ARE THEY ALIVE AGAIN OMFG WTF FML!!! JUST WHO IS KUROHA!!!! WHY IS MARY THE ONLY ONE LEFT!!''
Im only really watching the anime for kuroha...


----------



## radical6 (Apr 24, 2014)

too lazy to watch the anime but kano is mine


----------



## Noel (Apr 24, 2014)

BREATHES SO HARD THERE'S A THREAD HERE OMFG MY BABIES THEY'RE IN AN ANIME NOW IM SCREAMING HYPERVENTILATES
DIES

/cough
hibiya is _*mine*_. shotas4lyfe.
and probably kido.
maybe seto too.
or all of them.

Lots of people complain how KyoAni should've done this anime but I feel like they won't really get that, abnormal feeling into something like KagePro. 
Yes they have pretty pictures and all but I don't see it for KagePro. hooray for SHAFT.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 24, 2014)

Noel said:


> BREATHES SO HARD THERE'S A THREAD HERE OMFG MY BABIES THEY'RE IN AN ANIME NOW IM SCREAMING HYPERVENTILATES
> DIES
> 
> /cough
> ...



R u a fangurl/boy too? Welcome to the club. I don't care what anyone says, Momo and Ene are mine. Even if Ene is just a computer program.


----------



## Noel (Apr 24, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> R u a fangurl/boy too? Welcome to the club. I don't care what anyone says, Momo and Ene are mine. Even if Ene is just a computer program.



Why yes I am.
Ene is cute :> I love her big sleeves aha.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 24, 2014)

Noel said:


> BREATHES SO HARD THERE'S A THREAD HERE OMFG MY BABIES THEY'RE IN AN ANIME NOW IM SCREAMING HYPERVENTILATES
> DIES
> 
> /cough
> ...


EH!??!
HOW DAR YOU ALL FANGIRL WITHOUT MEEEEE
AGHH MATERNITY SPIRALUUUU XD
I still don't really have a favorite character though 
I mean Mary likes moe knitting partys
Takane is like the coolest tsundere ever 
Kano likes to take commemorative photos
Hibiya is MATERNITY SPIRALLLUUUU
Kido is a badass and adorable at the same time
And did you see Konoha in the last chapter of the manga?! He looked like a lost puppy ( ;ω 
And Haruka is just GAHH HE 'S SO CUTEEEE WITH TAKANEEEE XD

ヽ(；▽；)ノ I cant do it man. I just cantz doz itz.
I LOVE EVERYONE (?ε｀ )
But I'm really happy shaft is doing the animation. I like the kinda mindf**ky animation like when Kenjirou turns around and it looks like his heads gonna keep going XD 
Also did you see that Op?
LETS GO DAZEEEEEE WITH PAINTZZZZZ
seriously, can i meet the person with the idea to mix spray paint with the Mekakushi dan? I want to hug them ( ^ω^ ) i love shaft.
Even if they did get rid of Momo's giant bewbz.


----------



## Zanessa (Apr 24, 2014)

meh... I don't really like it.. it's a cool idea, but it's not my thing.


----------



## Fudgenuggets (Apr 24, 2014)

Noel said:


> Why yes I am.
> Ene is cute :> I love her big sleeves aha.



CAN WE JUST TAKE A MOMENT TO ADMIRE THAT GIF IN YOUR SIG
LIKE
WAT


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 25, 2014)

Fudgenuggets said:


> CAN WE JUST TAKE A MOMENT TO ADMIRE THAT GIF IN YOUR SIG
> LIKE
> WAT


GAHHH HIBIYAAAAAA Σ（・O・；）
he's just so moe man XD
I need Maternity spiral.
I. Just. Need. It.
But now I really want to see Hibiya say "JISHOUUUUUUUUUUU"
Also I found this.




And that concludes my essay on why nico nico douga is an amazing place. Thank you and goodnight 
ヾ(＠⌒ー⌒＠)ノ


----------



## heichou (Apr 25, 2014)

O H MY GOSH IT WAS BASED OFF OF VOCALOID???????? ? ? one of my closest friends is a big fan of kagepro and forced me to watch it!!!! omfg it's really good!! i love it eeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 25, 2014)

Fudgenuggets said:


> CAN WE JUST TAKE A MOMENT TO ADMIRE THAT GIF IN YOUR SIG
> LIKE
> WAT



Ahhhhh it hibiya instead of ene >/////< its just so cute I-I cant handle this //dies
OmFg Mewmewmewm, that video!!! Just konohas face thou XD


----------



## Kildor (Apr 25, 2014)

Ene and Momo are mine guys, remember that. But mostly Ene ( ?w ?)

Seems like alot of you are really hyped about the anime hehe.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 25, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Ene and Momo are mine guys, remember that. But mostly Ene ( •w •)
> 
> Seems like alot of you are really hyped about the anime hehe.


You don't know the moe yet.
You can't understand the moe to come.
*it hasn't even started yet.*
*evil fangirl laughter* ψ(｀∇?)ψ


----------



## Noel (Apr 26, 2014)

Hghhghg I love brash/ditzy shotas a lot so Hibiya just stole me away as soon as I saw his CM. 
I can't wait for the next episode of Maternity Spiral!

Hehe I love that Hibiya gif d:


----------



## Fudgenuggets (Apr 26, 2014)

Just watched the third episode and whoa o.o
Also this:


Spoiler


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 26, 2014)

The third episode is now up~!

. . .
And. . D-d-did you. . .s-s-see it. . .g-g-gue-s-ss *sniffle* whats the next epi. .episode
。・゜・(ノД`)・゜・。OH GOD WHY


----------



## Noel (Apr 27, 2014)

/breathing intensifies/

yES MORE OF HIBIYAAAA IN EPISODE FOURRRRRRR.
And my fav song; Heat-haze days >:T Now I can die happy after this.


----------



## Fudgenuggets (Apr 27, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> The third episode is now up~!
> 
> . . .
> And. . D-d-did you. . .s-s-see it. . .g-g-gue-s-ss *sniffle* whats the next epi. .episode
> 。・゜・(ノД`)・゜・。OH GOD WHY



FINALLY MY FAVORITE SONG
YAY SOMEONE HAS TO DIE NEXT WEEK >:3


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 27, 2014)

Fudgenuggets said:


> FINALLY MY FAVORITE SONG
> YAY SOMEONE HAS TO DIE NEXT WEEK >:3


*spoiler slap*
S-s-shut u-u-up *sniffle* 。・??・(＞_＜)・??・。
I-i-i don't want to see that animated ヽ(；~；)ノ
But i mean, at least its not Outer Science ヽ(；▽；)ノ
Thats a plus.. . .
RIGHT!?!?（；＿；）


----------



## Noel (Apr 28, 2014)

I do want Outer Science to happen though C:<


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 28, 2014)

_I think im one of they very few who cant wait for them to all umm you know die _
hahah, im such a bad person TT-TT But i will cry a bit but if kuroha is there then I wont be sad one bit my favorite character ever~


----------



## Noel (Apr 28, 2014)

~Yami~ said:


> _I think im one of they very few who cant wait for them to all umm you know die _
> hahah, im such a bad person TT-TT But i will cry a bit but if kuroha is there then I wont be sad one bit my favorite character ever~



Nah you're not, i really want that scene to happen too ye.


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 28, 2014)

Noel said:


> Nah you're not, i really want that scene to happen too ye.



Tbh its one of the 3 or 4 reasons why im watching the anime :/ the other reasons being that shaft is doing the animation and i love shaft, I was a mega fan of the songs, because kuroha is in it omfg //fan girl scream and the other reason because i need anime to watch >_>


----------



## Hot (Apr 28, 2014)

I actually just noticed that Ene looks like Hatsune.

Wow.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 28, 2014)

Cold said:


> I actually just noticed that Ene looks like Hatsune.
> 
> Wow.



Screw your signature, bruh. lol jk ^^

kinda want outer space to happen too but at the same time it breaks my heart ;~; i hate these feels


----------



## Noel (Apr 28, 2014)

Like I do want a happy ending but I'm a sucker when it comes to killing and all that /in shows of course.


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 28, 2014)

Ugh same xD But I kinda hate the normal happy ending and so on... I hope they spice it up a bit :/


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 28, 2014)

。・゜・(ノД`)・゜・。 NUUUUUUUUU
Can't. . .can't we just all love Konoha insteaddd（；＿；）
Also rewatching the episode i saw this.


OH MY GOD ITS A THING
LET THE SHIPS SET SAILLLLLL


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 28, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> 。・゜・(ノД`)・゜・。 NUUUUUUUUU
> Can't. . .can't we just all love Konoha insteaddd（；＿；）
> Also rewatching the episode i saw this.
> View attachment 43023
> ...



We do love konoha but kuroha is just pure awesome 


Spoiler: and ummm yeah



Welllllllll they are the same person so yeah, tecnaliy i do love hi but when there is a cray cute dude involved, i like em better 



OMFG SHIP IT, SSHHIIPP IT!!!!! Kido and Kano are my my OTP for life, heack you could just call it canon when you really think about it /)/////(\


----------



## Noel (Apr 28, 2014)

/sirens blare in the distance
THE SHIP HAS SAILED FAR AND NO ONE CAN STOP IT!

/cough
Same same, that's why adding in a certain someone will hopefully make everything more, exciting >:3


----------



## Hot (Apr 28, 2014)

Kido x Kano ships departed months ago. Konoha is amazing; how can you even hate him.

+1 for outer space.


----------



## Noel (Apr 28, 2014)

Konoha is such a cute dork ugh.  He's like someone you cannot hate here.


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 28, 2014)

I love konoha to death (like with kuroha) Like when he spray painted himself in the opening and fell asleep and ugh so many other things //dies 

One of the things the kagepro fandom can not hate: Konoha and if you do I will cry TT-TT

Edit: Yes that certain some one will spice things up  I like semi died when he was in the op


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 28, 2014)

~Yami~ said:


> I love konoha to death (like with kuroha) Like when he spray painted himself in the opening and fell asleep and ugh so many other things //dies
> 
> One of the things the kagepro fandom can not hate: Konoha and if you do I will cry TT-TT
> 
> Edit: Yes that certain some one will spice things up  I like semi died when he was in the op



This anime needs more Konoha. We didn't get much of him in the manga, so hopefully he can be more active in this XD
b.b.b.b.b.b.bu-t. . .dead children . . .and kuro. . .
I will admit though when I first saw him i was like "Hey maybe this is another cute guy- *OH GOD. OH GOD WHYYY*
Its just Seto man. You can't mess with Seto XD 
But at least he made the story interesting, as weird as that sounds. Maybe if they put him in chibi form and he secretly had a hidden talent of knitting. . .
Maybe then he wouldn't be as scary ヽ(；▽；)ノ


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 28, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> View attachment 43077View attachment 43078
> This anime needs more Konoha. We didn't get much of him in the manga, so hopefully he can be more active in this XD
> b.b.b.b.b.b.bu-t. . .dead children . . .and kuro. . .
> I will admit though when I first saw him i was like "Hey maybe this is another cute guy- *OH GOD. OH GOD WHYYY*
> ...



I hope both Seto and Konoha get more of a role....
Like in the manga Seto hardly does anything and it made me kinda sad becaue he is a cool charecter and all...
And with Konoha I want him to show up soon becuae he is just a awesome charecter that is such a derp that's it's too cute >~<


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 28, 2014)

Am I the only one that ships konoha x kuroha lol


----------



## Fudgenuggets (Apr 28, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> Am I the only one that ships konoha x kuroha lol



Self-cest much? xD


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 28, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> Am I the only one that ships konoha x kuroha lol



No you are not, trust me lol its like one of my otp's of all time >_> along with randomly putting ene in there >///< you have seen the picture awesome, you know of my love for the 3 of em <3


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 28, 2014)

Fudgenuggets said:


> Self-cest much? xD





Spoiler: spoiler much?






Spoiler: spoiler much?






Spoiler: spoiler much?






Spoiler: spoiler much?






Spoiler: spoiler much?






Spoiler: spoiler much?






Spoiler: spoiler much?






Spoiler: spoiler much?






Spoiler: spoiler much?






Spoiler: spoiler much?






Spoiler: spoiler much?






Spoiler: spoiler much?






Spoiler: spoiler much?






Spoiler: spoiler much?






Spoiler: spoiler much?






Spoiler: spoiler much?






Spoiler: spoiler much?






Spoiler: spoiler much?






Spoiler: spoiler much?






Spoiler: spoiler much?



-.-


----------



## yosugay (Apr 28, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> Spoiler: spoiler much?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i actually clicked on all these is that sad


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 28, 2014)

~Yami~ said:


> No you are not, trust me lol its like one of my otp's of all time >_> along with randomly putting ene in there >///< you have seen the picture awesome, you know of my love for the 3 of em <3



LOOL yes, indeed i know your love for _them three_ ;3 im TOTALLY WITH YOU THOUGH IN THAT SENSE which is weird xD 



Spoiler



self-cest is even weirder though o.o



- - - Post Merge - - -



yosugay said:


> i actually clicked on all these is that sad



PFFFFT XD


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 28, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> Spoiler: spoiler much?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FOILED AGAIN BY MY OWN CURIOSITY ( ；?Д｀)
Are we going to triple ship now with Haruka tooo ?!
poor takane
But can we have honestly tiemu?
. . . 
. . . 
. . . 
. . . 
. . . 
. . .
. . .
. . .
. . .
i kinda ship kuro with Mary or Asami (._.)
DONT GET ME WRONG. Kuro's a derp and all and I love Seto and Mary to death butttttt
Man deviant art ruins everything XD


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 28, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> FOILED AGAIN BY MY OWN CURIOSITY ( ；?Д｀)
> Are we going to triple ship now with Haruka tooo ?!
> poor takane
> But can we have honestly tiemu?
> ...



Hmm well you could just do that ship konoha, kuroha and haruka but that may be going a bit crazy >~< Ima just keep haruka with takane~ 
Yeah i agree with you there about shipping kuroha with mary and azami, deviant art and tumblr always ruins everything xD

W-w-w-what do you mean kuroha is a derp //cries


----------



## Fudgenuggets (Apr 28, 2014)

yosugay said:


> i actually clicked on all these is that sad




You aren't the only one ._.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 28, 2014)

~Yami~ said:


> Hmm well you could just do that ship konoha, kuroha and haruka but that may be going a bit crazy >~< Ima just keep haruka with takane~
> Yeah i agree with you there about shipping kuroha with mary and azami, deviant art and tumblr always ruins everything xD
> 
> W-w-w-what do you mean kuroha is a derp //cries



If konoha is a derp then kuroha is a derp and haruka is a derp as well.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mewmewmewm said:


> FOILED AGAIN BY MY OWN CURIOSITY ( ；?Д｀)
> Are we going to triple ship now with Haruka tooo ?!
> poor takane
> But can we have honestly tiemu?
> ...



EEHH kuro x azami no thx lol


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 28, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> If konoha is a derp then kuroha is a derp and haruka is a derp as well.



Oh my god 0-0 well anyway I agree with what you just said ^-^ even tho you called them all derps xD


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 28, 2014)

~Yami~ said:


> Oh my god 0-0 well anyway I agree with what you just said ^-^ even tho you called them all derps xD



WHAT I MEAN TO SAY IS all of them are derps especially my bby kano but thats why theyre all my bbz


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 28, 2014)

~Yami~ said:


> Hmm well you could just do that ship konoha, kuroha and haruka but that may be going a bit crazy >~< Ima just keep haruka with takane~
> Yeah i agree with you there about shipping kuroha with mary and azami, deviant art and tumblr always ruins everything xD
> 
> W-w-w-what do you mean kuroha is a derp //cries


Yami.
He has a WOMB.
HE.
And how do you think he eats?
He could have a fetus in there
*pats head* There there. You can still ship him
Maybe. . .?


----------



## Blockmayus (Apr 28, 2014)

HOW DID I MISS THIS POST I really should visit Brewster?s Cafe more often.

TBH I only started listening to the Kagerou Project songs when I saw the first PV for the anime (The one with Ene going all hyper trying to announce Mekakucity Actors) because I was like "WHOOOOOAA, SHAFT IS GOING TO ANIME A SERIES OF SONGS THAT ORIGINATED FROM VOCALOID?!??! SIGN ME IN". Thanfuly someone sent me this really cool guide that kinda tries to... well guide you trough the Kagepro songs giving some info so you dont get absolutely lost and even tells you when to stop and go read the manga (WHICH I DID AND HOLY CRAP), some more songs, then the Novel (Which I only read quick summaries for) and then the last songs. Which means I was 100% for the anime and...

...

Turns out I was not ready for that. I MEAN YOU CAN KINDA NOTICE the animation is not Shaft?s best work and it feels a bit rushed at times, but Im sure they will fix it all in the blurays, BUT OTHER THAN THAT ITS BEEN WONDERFUL. JUST ABSOLUTELY WONDERFUL. Im really happy with all the liberties they are taking with the anime, SPECIALY what they did with Momo?s flashbacks in Kisaragi Atention.

Also y?all have fun with Konoha and Kuroha Ill just take Haruka (And Takane while Im at it) MY ABSOLUTE CHILDREN.


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 28, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Yami.
> He has a WOMB.
> HE.
> And how do you think he eats?
> ...



Well that is very true... its not natural at all for a GUY to have a WOMB...
OMG NO LETS DROP THE TOPIC OF KUROHA AND HIS WOMB PROBLEMS >0<
Yes, I will _*definitely *_ still ship kuroha with konoha and ene~


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 28, 2014)

~Yami~ said:


> Well that is very true... its not natural at all for a GUY to have a WOMB...
> OMG NO LETS DROP THE TOPIC OF KUROHA AND HIS WOMB PROBLEMS >0<
> Yes, I will _*definitely *_ still ship kuroha with konoha and ene~



A WOMB WHAT. dont only women have that lol o.o okayokayokayi'llstop <3


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 28, 2014)

Blockmayus said:


> HOW DID I MISS THIS POST I really should visit Brewster?s Cafe more often.
> 
> TBH I only started listening to the Kagerou Project songs when I saw the first PV for the anime (The one with Ene going all hyper trying to announce Mekakucity Actors) because I was like "WHOOOOOAA, SHAFT IS GOING TO ANIME A SERIES OF SONGS THAT ORIGINATED FROM VOCALOID?!??! SIGN ME IN". Thanfuly someone sent me this really cool guide that kinda tries to... well guide you trough the Kagepro songs giving some info so you dont get absolutely lost and even tells you when to stop and go read the manga (WHICH I DID AND HOLY CRAP), some more songs, then the Novel (Which I only read quick summaries for) and then the last songs. Which means I was 100% for the anime and...
> 
> ...



Omg yes them flashbacks with Momo made me very sad, I loved that part so much. I also hope they do flashbacks with the trio (kano kido seto) Because I think they have some deep **** going on with the three of them.

Yes we are having alot of fun with kuroha and konoha, you are very smart to just stay with haruka and takane xD you dont want to be held up in the whole kuroha stuff


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 28, 2014)

Blockmayus said:


> HOW DID I MISS THIS POST I really should visit Brewster?s Cafe more often.
> 
> TBH I only started listening to the Kagerou Project songs when I saw the first PV for the anime (The one with Ene going all hyper trying to announce Mekakucity Actors) because I was like "WHOOOOOAA, SHAFT IS GOING TO ANIME A SERIES OF SONGS THAT ORIGINATED FROM VOCALOID?!??! SIGN ME IN". Thanfuly someone sent me this really cool guide that kinda tries to... well guide you trough the Kagepro songs giving some info so you dont get absolutely lost and even tells you when to stop and go read the manga (WHICH I DID AND HOLY CRAP), some more songs, then the Novel (Which I only read quick summaries for) and then the last songs. Which means I was 100% for the anime and...
> 
> ...


YESSSHSHSHSHHSH ( ；?Д｀) ANOTHER HARUKA FANNNNNNUNNNN XD
but serious talk about the anime
（＾_＾）SERIOUS FACE.
for one thing if you haven't already you should read the manga! Its really good, and the first few chapters follow the anime. And you get to look at pretty pictures and watch Konoha go all moe~~~
BUT, ANIME TIME.
so in my opinion the third episode was the best one so far. It had a slow start, but i think it's picking up now and i'm like 
ITS HAPPENNINNGGGGGGGB~~~~~
However they better not skip Haruka's story or I'm going to get all mad. I JUST WANT A TSUN REALATIONSHIP. make it happen Jin. ddiooo ittttt. 
But next is kagerou days, so you know what the means~!!!!
（；＿；）
God i just realized that toumei anwser might come up. . .
OH GOD AND AYANO'S THEORY OF HAPPINESSS
（ ｉ _ ｉ ）my body is not ready for this.
But I'm kinda liking the mind f**kiness of the animation. 


Spoiler



especially with top model Kido


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 28, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> A WOMB WHAT. dont only women have that lol o.o okayokayokayi'llstop <3



YES ONLY WOMAN HAVE THEM OR SO I HOPE OR ELSE KUROHA IS DEFYING THE RULES OF LOGIC AND GOD!
;U; you better stop or your dead to me! (jk jk i love you and could never do that <3) why does poor kuroha get all dis **** ;U;

Edit~ Oh yeah one of my best friends on tbt found this last night





I think im going to die because they all look so cute /)//////(\ BUT AZAMI AT THE END IS SO ADORABLE AWWWWW


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 28, 2014)

~Yami~ said:


> YES ONLY WOMAN HAVE THEM OR SO I HOPE OR ELSE KUROHA IS DEFYING THE RULES OF LOGIC AND GOD!
> ;U; you better stop or your dead to me! (jk jk i love you and could never do that <3) why does poor kuroha get all dis **** ;U;
> 
> Edit~ Oh yeah one of my best friends on tbt found this last night
> ...


YOU'RE IN DENIAL YAMI XD

KUROHA COULD BE A FEMALE
. . . . 
But Wouldn't that be the greatest plot twist ever?
shintaro: stop it bro. Thats messed up
Kuroha: I AM NO BROOOOOOOO.
but if he was a female think of all the ships
THINK OF ALL THE SHIPS WOMAN.
also video needs more Hibiya. Hibiya.
HIBIYA EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Blockmayus (Apr 28, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> YOU'RE IN DENIAL YAMI XD
> View attachment 43169
> KUROHA COULD BE A FEMALE
> . . . .
> ...



IM LIKE 100% sure Konoha was meant to be female at the begining but Jin was like "Allright no Ive been introducing all these female characters and I kinda need to balance things out" so he ended up being a guy (Might explain why Haruka has such a girly name? Which probably makes him just even more adorable.)

And holy wow they really REALLY need to animate Toumei Answer, Yuukei Yesterday and Ayano?s Theory of Happiness, instert songs and all. (IM STILL MAD that Jinzou Enemy didnt have its insert song, its such an underated Kagepro song and I love it) Not that my heart will be capable of taking them but ITS ALLRIGHT, IM USED TO FANDOMS TEARING ME APART.


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 28, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> YOU'RE IN DENIAL YAMI XD
> View attachment 43169
> KUROHA COULD BE A FEMALE
> . . . .
> ...



OMG NO!! IM NOT IN DENIAL, KUROHA IS A GUY AND THAT IS ALL THERE IS TO IT xD THE SHIPS WILL LAST NO MATTER WHJAT HAPPENS OK, ok...
Hahah, but if that was the case then that would mean konoha was a womb too  0-0
Tbh i don't like hibiya much..... i dont know why, i-i-i just dont like him... SORRY TO ALL THE PEOPLE I MIGHT HAVE OFFEND IM SORRY >-<;;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blockmayus said:


> And holy wow they really REALLY need to animate Toumei Answer, Yuukei Yesterday and Ayano?s Theory of Happiness, instert songs and all. (IM STILL MAD that Jinzou Enemy didnt have its insert song, its such an underated Kagepro song and I love it) Not that my heart will be capable of taking them but ITS ALLRIGHT, IM USED TO FANDOMS TEARING ME APART.



Yesssss, I was sad when Jinzou enemy didnt play ;U; Its my second fav song (first being outer science) hence why my signature and avatar are from Jinzou enemy~
And yeah I hope they do those songs too, imagine if for Yuukei Yesterday they did a duet omg i would cry so much and yet be happy >~<


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 28, 2014)

~Yami~ said:


> OMG NO!! IM NOT IN DENIAL, KUROHA IS A GUY AND THAT IS ALL THERE IS TO IT xD THE SHIPS WILL LAST NO MATTER WHJAT HAPPENS OK, ok...
> Hahah, but if that was the case then that would mean konoha was a womb too  0-0
> Tbh i don't like hibiya much..... i dont know why, i-i-i just dont like him... SORRY TO ALL THE PEOPLE I MIGHT HAVE OFFEND IM SORRY >-<;;
> 
> ...


OBA SANNN NOOOOOO （. . . .；＿；. . . .）
HIBIYAAAAAAAAAAA （ ;  ; ）
But i might laugh just a little bit if once Kuroha does spoilery things outer science plays and its like
"WELCOME TO THE WOMB B1TCHESS ♪(?ε｀ )"
And Kuroha starts singing XD

OH MY GOD THEY'VE ALREADY DONE IT XD
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gLP9k62PgbM&list=WLjEzqcvZNnCNP-tqThgVPEw
this. . . This just makes me happy for some reason.


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 28, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> OBA SANNN NOOOOOO （. . . .；＿；. . . .）
> HIBIYAAAAAAAAAAA （ ;  ; ）
> But i might laugh just a little bit if once Kuroha does spoilery things outer science plays and its like
> "WELCOME TO THE WOMB B1TCHESS ♪(?ε｀ )"
> ...



If they really did that and kuroha was singing his song that would make me the happiest person >~<
OMFG THAT SONG xD xD JUST HIS FACE AT THE END, NO NO THE WHOLE SONG!! THAT JUST KILLED ME xD


----------



## Blockmayus (Apr 28, 2014)

~Yami~ said:


> OMG NO!! IM NOT IN DENIAL, KUROHA IS A GUY AND THAT IS ALL THERE IS TO IT xD THE SHIPS WILL LAST NO MATTER WHJAT HAPPENS OK, ok...
> Hahah, but if that was the case then that would mean konoha was a womb too  0-0
> Tbh i don't like hibiya much..... i dont know why, i-i-i just dont like him... SORRY TO ALL THE PEOPLE I MIGHT HAVE OFFEND IM SORRY >-<;;
> 
> ...



DONT put the idea of Mamoru Miyano and Kana Azumi singing Yuukei Yesterday while cutely animated Takanes and Harukas happen in the background, I don think my heart could take something like that. (MORE LIKE I NEED IT RIGHT NOW, JUST NOW).


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 28, 2014)

Blockmayus said:


> DONT put the idea of Mamoru Miyano and Kana Azumi singing Yuukei Yesterday while cutely animated Takanes and Harukas happen in the background, I don think my heart could take something like that. (MORE LIKE I NEED IT RIGHT NOW, JUST NOW).


OH MY GOD WITH LITTLE CUTE TRICERATOPS IN THE BACKROUND AND POCKY AND *pant*. . . AND CHIBI KONOHA. . .AND *pant* AND KENJIROU. . .AND. . .
//passes out from fangirling


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 28, 2014)

Sorry not really in topic but this was.. basically what I was thinking throughout the whole 3rd episode..


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 28, 2014)

Blockmayus said:


> DONT put the idea of Mamoru Miyano and Kana Azumi singing Yuukei Yesterday while cutely animated Takanes and Harukas happen in the background, I don think my heart could take something like that. (MORE LIKE I NEED IT RIGHT NOW, JUST NOW).



MY HEART WONT TAKE I EITHER xD BUT OMG IF THEY DID THAT J-J-JUST //dies i-i-i cant handle this no more....
But i really hope they do because _*its what every person from the fandom wants*_


----------



## Blockmayus (Apr 28, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> Sorry not really in topic but this was.. basically what I was thinking throught the whole 3rd episode..



The enteriety of Mekakushi Code was just basicaly "Kido is the biggest dork in the entire universe and yet she somehow manages to make it look cool. Also half of the budget will eventualy go to Mary?s hair and Dress and I dont think anyone will mind"


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 28, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> Sorry not really in topic but this was.. basically what I was thinking throughout the whole 3rd episode..



Yessss that is true xD Hahaha, there is no need for what we talk about or say to be on topic. I think we all love it that there are other people that love this as much as we do more then anything a.k.a we are all just being cray cray~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blockmayus said:


> The enteriety of Mekakushi Code was just basicaly "Kido is the biggest dork in the entire universe and yet she somehow manages to make it look cool. Also half of the budget will eventualy go to Mary?s hair and Dress and I dont think anyone will mind"



Yes they will blow the anime budget on mary *cough cough* the queen *cough cough* she was just so cute and fluufy and at the end of ep 3 how she did the eye thing her hair went crazy right there xD


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 28, 2014)

~Yami~ said:


> Yessss that is true xD Hahaha, there is no need for what we talk about or say to be on topic. I think we all love it that there are other people that love this as much as we do more then anything a.k.a we are all just being cray cray~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


I AM NOT A BALL OF FLUFFFF XD
i want to see the numbers for the moe budget now XD 
MARY YOUR COSTING THE ANIMATORS PRECIOUS MONEY
but doesn't it get cut off in outer science ? i was too busy fussing over Seto's death in the light novel so I didn't really pay attention to what was happening XD
And guys.
KIDO IS FABULOUS.
don't even try to match it *hair flip*


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 28, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> I AM NOT A BALL OF FLUFFFF XD
> i want to see the numbers for the moe budget now XD
> MARY YOUR COSTING THE ANIMATORS PRECIOUS MONEY
> but doesn't it get cut off in outer science ? i was too busy fussing over Seto's death in the light novel so I didn't really pay attention to what was happening XD
> ...



Uhhh yeah it does get cut for outer science ^-^; guess no more ball of fluff for mary them!!!
Id never guess that shaft would have done what they did with kido 0-0 but in the end it really pulled of and made her even cooler then what she was before~


----------



## Hot (Apr 29, 2014)

I actually _just_ finished the first episode.
Fan-girl/fan-boying so hard right now. If you consider pausing every 2 minutes, repeating "oh my God" over and over, eyes tearing, and face getting hot being a fangirl/fanboying.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 29, 2014)

Cold said:


> I actually _just_ finished the first episode.
> Fan-girl/fan-boying so hard right now. If you consider pausing every 2 minutes, repeating "oh my God" over and over, eyes tearing, and face getting hot being a fangirl/fanboying.



THATS WHAT I WAS BASICALLY DOING XD
Every two seconds I was just like
"OH MY GOD ENEEEE, SHINTARROOOOOOOOOO
KANOOOOOOOOOO
SETOOOOOOOOOOO
INSANE CLOWN POSSSEEEEE"
I was basically hyperventilating XD 
But gurl, now you gotta watch the rest of the episodes!! Get on all of that crunchy roll man XD


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 29, 2014)

yup, that's it and its never too late~

tbh I did miss the first moments of the airing of episode 1, I feel so bad.


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 29, 2014)

Cold said:


> I actually _just_ finished the first episode.
> Fan-girl/fan-boying so hard right now. If you consider pausing every 2 minutes, repeating "oh my God" over and over, eyes tearing, and face getting hot being a fangirl/fanboying.



Hahah, I was also doing that xD
Now you need to watch the rest of them and repeat the process~


----------



## unravel (Apr 30, 2014)

First Episode is okay
Second Episode is errr geting better
Third Episode its good


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 30, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHINTARO I THINK


----------



## Noel (Apr 30, 2014)

Yey Happy Birthday to everyone's favourite NEET!


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 30, 2014)

ILYMYBBYSHINTARO<3


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh so thats why my so much shintaro stuff was on tumblr, anyway happy birthday shintaro!!


----------



## Hot (Apr 30, 2014)

I liked the 1st and 3rd, but I still feel meh about Momo, so the 2nd was just. Yeah.

Happy birthday, Kisaragi.


----------



## Fudgenuggets (Apr 30, 2014)

Seeing this thread makes me want to make a Kagepro character on acnl


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 30, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NEEETTTT XD
i feel bad now, I didn't even doodle anything for the occation （；＿；）
Meh, At least Kano's coming up XD


----------



## Kildor (May 1, 2014)

How is this thread still alive..? And... 11 pages? 

I took a break for like a few days(and probably will be for longer) and thid thread is still on going! 

Keep it up Mewms, bump this thread for me while I'm gone.

Also, I'm sorry if I won't be able to answer your PMs, just keep messaging me and I'd answer them as soon as possible.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 1, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> How is this thread still alive..? And... 11 pages?
> 
> I took a break for like a few days(and probably will be for longer) and thid thread is still on going!
> 
> ...


I SHALL KEEP KAGEPRO ALIVEEEEEE ( ；?Д｀) for it is my duty~~~~
Seriously though only 2 more days until Konoha.
TWO. MORE. DAYS XD
Theres gonna be meats.
Theres gonna be so many meats.
*sobs*
*whispers* okidokie~ But its finally getting to the good partttt~~~~ XD


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 1, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> I SHALL KEEP KAGEPRO ALIVEEEEEE ( ；?Д｀) for it is my duty~~~~
> Seriously though only 2 more days until Konoha.
> TWO. MORE. DAYS XD
> Theres gonna be meats.
> ...


*blood rushes involuntarily through my veins as we all await for that glorious day*


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 1, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> *blood rushes involuntarily through my veins as we all await for that glorious day*


My body is ready for this.
my body is ready for this.
My body is ready for this
My body is. . .ready. . .f-f-for. . .
NUUUUU I DONT WANT THE MEATSSSSS ; ;
#2spookyforme


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 3, 2014)

*episode 4 is out~*
*sniffle*.
Well. . . .
F***.


----------



## Fudgenuggets (May 3, 2014)

Spoiler
















 THERE'S THE KONOHA WE ALL KNOW AND LOVE


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 3, 2014)

Fudgenuggets said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH MY GOD I DIED XD


Spoiler



But then Hibiya 




OH THE FEELLLLLZZZZ


----------



## Yuu (May 3, 2014)

Spoiler



Hnng I loved the episode (although I'm not sure how to feel about Hiyori anymore). I think some stuff could've been different to make more impact though. Like maybe Hibiya's screams or whatever.

However, Hibiya is just my favourite forever, I mean; this freakin' face;


----------



## ~Yami~ (May 3, 2014)

Fudgenuggets said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like no joke was screaming when he showed up //dies 
And he was just so cute and he sounded so just and, i-i-i just cant believe he showed up in a episode


Spoiler: hehehe



HELL YES I FINALLY GET MY DEAD KIDS YESSSSSSS, i know i may sound like a horrible person but this is the reason I love the series~~


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 3, 2014)

~Yami~ said:


> I like no joke was screaming when he showed up //dies
> And he was just so cute and he sounded so just and, i-i-i just cant believe he showed up in a episode
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



YAMIIIIII NUUUUUU XD
but i will admit, it can only get gud from here ( ?Д｀)
BUT DID YOU SEE THE CATS SHADOW!??!!?

WHO DOES THAT LOOK LIKE?
KANO YOU HAVE SOME 'PLAININ TO DO.


----------



## ~Yami~ (May 3, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: ....



yes it will definitely start to get good now because they will all die xD
OMG IM SO CONFUSED ABOUT THE CAT NOW, JUST WHO IS IT!! IS IT KANO, IS IT AZAMI OR IT IT JUST A F'EN CAT IDK ANYMORE!!! Im more leaning to the side of it being kano because its what every one on tumblr is saying but idk lol


----------



## Hot (May 3, 2014)

Not sure why I keep clicking the spoilers even though I haven't watched it yet.
This is just torture I can't even. = =;


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 3, 2014)

Cold said:


> Not sure why I keep clicking the spoilers even though I haven't watched it yet.
> This is just torture I can't even. = =;


DOOOO ITTTTTTTT


Spoiler: LOOK AT IT.




LOOK AT HIM.
LOOK AT HIM.
GOOOOOOOOO
THE SHOTA, TSUN, AND CUTENESS AWAIT YOUUUUUUUUU
*waves flag*


Ahhhh i just. . .i just cant even right now XD
who gave him the can in the opening?
Seriously, why?
Just stop.


----------



## ~Yami~ (May 3, 2014)

Cold said:


> Not sure why I keep clicking the spoilers even though I haven't watched it yet.
> This is just torture I can't even. = =;



Oo watch it as soon as you can!!! 

I still need to watch the episode with subs, but it was easy enough for me to understand so ill just watch it when Im bored~
And omg did you guys like the insert song, it was perfect and it fit so well with the part they did it at <3


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 3, 2014)

~Yami~ said:


> Oo watch it as soon as you can!!!
> 
> I still need to watch the episode with subs, but it was easy enough for me to understand so ill just watch it when Im bored~
> And omg did you guys like the insert song, it was perfect and it fit so well with the part they did it at <3


Not even kidding, i was singing along with my horrible chipmunk voice. I'm surprised the neighbors didn't come over to complain 
But did you see the next episode preview? Like.
Wat.
Are they doing the manga anthologies or. . .?
I just saw Kido looking adorable and started laughing too much to pay attention. And Hiyori in the background like
"HAI GUYS, STILL ALIVE IF THATS COOL WIT U"
Nnnghhhh i just.
Wat.
Also The shota. the shota is adorable as always.
SCREW YOU CAT.


----------



## ~Yami~ (May 3, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Not even kidding, i was singing along with my horrible chipmunk voice. I'm surprised the neighbors didn't come over to complain
> But did you see the next episode preview? Like.
> Wat.
> Are they doing the manga anthologies or. . .?
> ...



No i actuly didn't see the next preview ^-^;;
But according to what a lot of people are saying, this part will be following the manga 


Spoiler:  ....



Like this part might be about ene and all that stuff and then they go to the amusement park AND THEN I GOT THE REST OF MY DEAD PEOPLE LOL!!!!! This is some ones prediction on tumblr and i also think this is how it will work~ http://mudskipperkip.tumblr.com/post/84671723314


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 3, 2014)

~Yami~ said:


> No i actuly didn't see the next preview ^-^;;
> But according to what a lot of people are saying, this part will be following the manga
> 
> 
> ...


YAMIII
*WHY DID YOU SHOW ME THATTTTTTTT*
GAD NUUUUUUUUUUU


Spoiler



Konoha your not supposed to be making that kind of meatttt
Nnnnhghhhhhhhh
. . . 
. . .
. . .
 . . . .
（ ｉ ~ｉ ）WELCOME TO THE WOMB.


THIS IS WHY WE CAN'T HAVE NICE THINGS YAMI XD
ahhhh. . . I'm gonna go sulk for an hour now. I just want the next episode to come out already now XD


----------



## ~Yami~ (May 3, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> YAMIII
> *WHY DID YOU SHOW ME THATTTTTTTT*
> GAD NUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> ...



Hahaha xD 


Spoiler: ...



YOU CANT HAVE ANY THING GOOD WHEN IM AROUND!!!! I LIKE TO MAKE THINGS WORSE, YOU MIGHT AS WELL CALL ME KUROHA, I have that soft and innocent side but then I can turn around and be like him in a matter of seconds xD


But i actuly agree with that person a lot, all of the theories make sense and there is enough evidence to support what they said~

I also want the new episode out already *cough cough* because there is a big chance _*he*_ will show up and _*do what he does best *_

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and did any one notice this?



Spoiler:  ITS TIME FOR TIME LOOPS KIDS!!!



1 crow= 1st loop
 
2 crows = 2nd loop 

HEEPS OF CROWS= YAY LAST LOOP, HIBIYA DIES!!!

So it has been said before but, they have been stuck in the loop for a very long time and the amount of crows proves this theory


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 3, 2014)

~Yami~ said:


> Hahaha xD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ...
> ...


YAMI, YAMI COME BACK. BE INNOCENT AGAIN DANGIT XD
i just. . . .Kuroha man. 
Freaking kuroha.
But I will admit, i have a theory of my own about the next episode.

A THEORY.

What if instead of an amusement park, its a BEACH? And everyone's in swimsuits and they're all prancing around and being happy. And then Hibiya and Hiyori come in and the Final Summer Anthology happens. And then when they walk out _he who shall not be named_ shows up and is all like "WATSUP *****ES" but it's actually not _he who shall not be named_ it's just Konoha who slipped in oil and had too much Tapioca to drink! And then he brings out his _you know what_ but Momo jumps in front of everyone and defends them with her giant bewbs! And then Mary goes like "OP ITS TIME FOR A HAIRCUT" and cuts her hair off. Then Kano hands Konoha a meat filled Bento and the oil spills back out of his hair. Then _you know the OTHER one who shall not be named because spoilers_ comes back from the _you know where_ and Shintaro's like "YESHHHHHH" and Kido Kano and Seto are like "YESHHHHHHH" and they all go off skipping into the sunset because sunsets are fun.

AND THATS OUTER SCIENCE FOLKS! ヽ(；▽；)ノ


----------



## Fudgenuggets (May 4, 2014)

Is anyone going to mention how the cat's eyes are red?
THEY'RE FREAKING RED
THE FREAKING CAT
HIS EYE POWER PROBABLY KILLS PEOPLE
STUPID CAT


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 10, 2014)

HNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
5th episode, . . . Just. . .
well . . . 
That was unexpected.


----------



## Blockmayus (May 10, 2014)

Watching the new episode raw, on a stream that would go in and out all the time was truly just the most wonderful way of enjoying Mekakucity Actors.



Spoiler



Like seriously my brain was just in a constant state of "?!??!?!?" and a bit of "!!1!!1!!!"

"Why is shintaro naked'!??!" "OK THIS IS COOL BUTt like why are they playing a card game?!?!???!" "Konoha baby stop" "KONOHA WHAT THE ACTUAL-" "KURO?!?..H?A??!?!..hoho ok ok ok thats better" "TRUCK?!?!?!?!?" "?!?!??!?!??! WHY IS SHINTARO BEING SWALLOED TOO?!?!??!" "AYANOOOOOOOOOO" "YUUUUKEEEEEEI YEEESTERDAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY"

OR WELL aparently its going to be called Headphone Actor but we all know its going to be the Yuukei Yesterday plotline



I dont think my heart was ready for many of the things that happened now and its DEFINITIVELY not ready for next weeks ;_;


----------



## Fudgenuggets (May 12, 2014)

Let's just take a moment to admire Shintaro's butt.


Spoiler


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 12, 2014)

Fudgenuggets said:


> Let's just take a moment to admire Shintaro's butt.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


And Mary's poetry XD


Spoiler






also Seto trying to explain BL to Mary.

GO FAN FICTIONNN WRITERS GOOOO, FOR FANTASY AWAITS YOUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Solaeus (May 12, 2014)

I loved the songs and the manga, the whole idea overall
but it really ticked me off how the animator tried to imitate
Bakemonagatari's animation, and they didn't do so well.
The art wasn't that great nor the shading, and I felt like
Shintarou's room was too clean LOL. None the less, 
I loveee Shidu and Jin's works .


----------



## ~Yami~ (May 13, 2014)

Solaeus said:


> I loved the songs and the manga, the whole idea overall
> but it really ticked me off how the animator tried to imitate
> Bakemonagatari's animation, and they didn't do so well.
> The art wasn't that great nor the shading, and I felt like
> ...



The people that's are doing the animation also did the monogatari series, there name is shaft 
I'm not sure if you knew that, I just thourght I'd point it out..

In the new episode all I did was cry so much


Spoiler:  ...



I was just so sad when the last line was said like omfg //cries and then dies//


I really liked the episode over all, Konoha was so cute >////<


----------



## Blockmayus (May 13, 2014)

Solaeus said:


> I loved the songs and the manga, the whole idea overall
> but it really ticked me off how the animator tried to imitate
> Bakemonagatari's animation, and they didn't do so well.
> The art wasn't that great nor the shading, and I felt like
> ...



Its made by the same Animation studio that did the Monogatari series though!
My theory right now is that budget and time constraints things ended up being a bit sloppy (You can also see this on another Shaft production, Madoka Magica... some shots from the TV release are just cringe worthy) but hopefuly they will fix and polish everything for the bluray releases?

They do show Shintaro?s room in the flashback when he first met Ene as being dirtier and disorganized though! I like to think the fact that Shintaro?s room is clean now represents how Ene, as annoying and Shintaro thinks she is, has actualy been a positive influence in his life (All the way up to helping him fainly get out of his room.)


----------



## ~Yami~ (May 13, 2014)

Blockmayus said:


> Its made by the same Animation studio that did the Monogatari series though!
> My theory right now is that budget and time constraints things ended up being a bit sloppy (You can also see this on another Shaft production, Madoka Magica... some shots from the TV release are just cringe worthy) but hopefuly they will fix and polish everything for the bluray releases?
> 
> They do show Shintaro?s room in the flashback when he first met Ene as being dirtier and disorganized though! I like to think the fact that Shintaro?s room is clean now represents how Ene, as annoying and Shintaro thinks she is, has actualy been a positive influence in his life (All the way up to helping him fainly get out of his room.)



Ye they do tend to fix things up with the bluray relese 
Also I second everything you just said, but at the end of the day it's your opinion Solaeus


----------



## Blockmayus (May 13, 2014)

~Yami~ said:


> Ye they do tend to fix things up with the bluray relese
> Also I second everything you just said, but at the end of the day it's your opinion Solaeus



Im like 90% sure they animate the episodes literaly days after they release them (I remember people comparing pictures of Shintaro?s legs on the very first trailer, I think he has like 2 left feet or something like that, and it was fixed in the episode released a couple days later. So... they definitively must be just dealing with deadlines right now)

I guess its all about how people feel about Shaft?s style in general. (They DEFINITIVELY like taking many artistic liberties, which can divide people a lot. ) The one thing I dont think Ill forgive them about is the fact that they left out Shintaro?s bunny, Tono! D: ( I MEAAN its a really minor thing but pets?s existances are important to me! )


----------



## iamnothyper (May 14, 2014)

im gonna just leave this here:
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=big&illust_id=43430288


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 17, 2014)

Welp.
That ending though.. .



*bangs head on table*


Spoiler



OH MY GOD TAKANE NUUUUUUUUU
WHY WOULD YOU NOT CHECK YOUR BAE TO MAKE SURE HES BREATHING 
DGNJUFDFNKKUUY,FUYFYTMDJYRXYJRXYJRX
UGH I HATE THAT I KNOW WHATS GOING TO HAPPEN, GODDANGIT JINNNNNNNNNN


*deep breath*
But it actually seriousness, i felt like this episode was a little lackluster. I didn't exactly like the changes made from the manga, but thats mostly because they left a lot of moments with takane and haruka out. I feel like they could've made the relationship between the two stronger and took their time instead of just putting it into one big yuukei yesterday montage at the end. I really thought some lines in the manga developed the characters more. Like when Haruka sighed of relief when Ene admitted she liked the game,  how Haruka made the creatures all bloody in the game because he thought takane would like it, and when he told Takane that he wouldn't hate her if she changed. These were just little things that i think they could've fit into the episode to make it seem like less of a one sided relationship with takane. Besides that line at the end, i really felt like they should've developed the relationship more, because the more you make the relationship believable, the more it hurts when tragedy strikes. I honestly started to tear up in the manga because i felt the connection between the two. But i didnt get the same feeling with this. It just all felt rushed somehow. It wasn't horrible, just kinda dissapointing.
//rant
also I really wanted to see the Haruka fountain scene. . .


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 24, 2014)

Episode 7 huh. . 



Hm. . .


Yeah. . .

ヽ(；▽；)ノ im done.


Spoiler



kano. Stop being an *******.
Kenjirou. Stop being an *******.
Asami. Stop being an *******.
Please and thank you.
 . . .
. . .
. . .
. . .
NNGGG SERIOUSLY THOUGH KANO, NO. NO. NO.
STOP.
URG.
URG.
URG.
*sob*
Okay, who is harukas voice actor because that part at the end made me want to cry, like Danggg. I knew what was going to happen but still ; ;
KANOOOO. Kido needs to slap some sense into you -_- thats not how you explain that someones bae has just died, jeebus. Even if it she was a minor aquaintance of your dead sister. Go back to playing yu-gi-oh.
Just.


HNGGGG. JIN.
JIN.
STOP.
And Asami please stop potientially raping people with snakes.
-sincerally everyone
*sigh* now i want the next episode to be out already, even though its lost time memory and ene may or may not die. God, a lot of peole die in this show don't they XD


----------

